# Who's Getting A Puppy In 2015?



## LaRen616

It's that time again!

So who's getting a puppy in 2015?!

What breed?

Male or female?

Name?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Not me!!! Got 4 more years until I 'have' to add another to keep my 5 yr split 

Feels like Osin was just


----------



## DJEtzel

Who the heck knows! I feel like another puppy soon may be inevitable.


----------



## d4lilbitz

I'd love another pup, but not this year. Someone from our club just got a little female shepherd....she is awesome! High drive, confident, out going and 8 weeks...Isen is still a pup (8 months on Oct. 8)...so I have my hands full! Once something happens to one of my other two, then perhaps I think of another...so for now, I'll enjoy all the puppy updates from the female in our club!!!!


----------



## Ace GSD

Im trying so hard not to lol but im sure will get 1 in 2016


----------



## Liesje

Ah, no, I'm already one dog over my marital limit! Our next dog will not be a GSD and will probably not be until Coke passes. Nikon is still matching if not beating his best times in flyball so he has some running left in him and Legend is up and coming, at this point he's being held back due to his age. He is enough work!


----------



## Wolfenstein

I sure hope so!! Haha! At this point, I'm just waiting on dumb luck that there's a puppy available for us... I'm actually super glad it's out of my hands, and that at least on MY end, we're absolutely, 100% ready! It feels like it takes forever to get all your ducks in a row and make sure your household is in a good spot to where you can handle a pup, but we are FINALLY there! It's only taken me 6 long years!!

As far as breed and all that, it's a GSD, and we're on a waiting list for a puppy in early 2015. Ideally a female that will be able to blend well with our house and both handle the business that a toddler can bring as well as be able to settle in at home without going anxious, but a dog that I can also hopefully do IPO with! I'm also toying with conformation showing in the UKC, but that would be an absolute "for fun" sort of a deal. I just want to see what the whole process is like and see if it's something I want to get involved with seriously. I'll have no idea about what color I can wind up with, that's completely up in the air at this point, we'll just have to see what comes up!

No names picked out yet, either! We didn't name our son until he was born, so I'm assuming we're going to do the same thing here.  Zelda is really high on the list, though, because my husband's already vetoed it for a daughter, so the only way I'll ever have a Zelda is through a dog!


----------



## Cheyanna

Me! I hope. I will either get a puppy or have puppies. I want to cuddle. I try to cuddle with Fiona, but she says "I am a physical disability service dog, not an emotional support animal." The chickens won't cuddle either.


----------



## Ace GSD

Cheyanna said:


> Me! I hope. I will either get a puppy or have puppies. I want to cuddle. I try to cuddle with Fiona, but she says "I am a physical disability service dog, not an emotional support animal." The chickens won't cuddle either.


at least you have chickens..


----------



## marycrft

We're getting a Mali pup in February, it will be our second!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Not me this time, but it is SO TEMPTING sometimes... Especially since Sportwaffen has a Jäger litter on the ground... omg, I so want a Jäger son! 

Gotta focus on titling my current two dogs and getting Zenna tested to see if she is worthy of being bred before I consider taking on anymore puppies.

SO many nice litters being planned for 2015.


----------



## Sabis mom

Maybe this year. Of course I said that last year and the year before. Bad luck is me.


----------



## LaRen616

Anyone else getting a puppy next year?


----------



## N Smith

I will hopefully be holding back a female Pom from a breeding I am doing in the spring, depends on whether any are worthy of being held back - won't know until the pups are 8-12 weeks!

I just had a litter of Poms and a litter of Shepherds last spring - and I held one pup back from each litter! (my Keeper Pom is going to a foster/co-own home tho)


----------



## Kaimeju

Me! I'm getting a puppy in 2015! 

I have a deposit down on a litter for a male. He will be my second GSD. I'm purchasing him to train for our SAR team. 

It's a "D" litter so help me think of good D names! I am rather fond of Dante, aka "Danny" right now.


----------



## gsdsar

Kaimeju said:


> Me! I'm getting a puppy in 2015!
> 
> I have a deposit down on a litter for a male. He will be my second GSD. I'm purchasing him to train for our SAR team.
> 
> It's a "D" litter so help me think of good D names! I am rather fond of Dante, aka "Danny" right now.



Mind sharing the breeder? You can PM. I am always interesting in where people are getting SAR dogs from. 

No pup for me next year. I have decided I am holding off on another until Nix has at least his IPO1. Which won't be until next fall at the earliest. So maybe, maybe spring/summer 2016.


----------



## KZoppa

Nope, not likely until 2016. Stipulation from the husband is Dax has to be at least 3 years old. Likely wont happen until he's 4 though. There's also that lovely fact that my husband let me keep 4 kittens so we now have 6 cats.... yeah. I probably have to wait until Dax is 4 or older lol.


----------



## GSDLove

Puppy in 2015 hopefully a Drago v Patriot puppy.:wub:


----------



## bellagriff

We are!!! It will be a male, and we just had our girl spayed in preparation. It has been a long year waiting, but our "guaranteed" arrival time is the middle of March. He should come before then, but the breeder just doesn't know exactly when yet.


----------



## Cheyanna

KZoppa said:


> Nope, not likely until 2016. Stipulation from the husband is Dax has to be at least 3 years old. Likely wont happen until he's 4 though. There's also that lovely fact that my husband let me keep 4 kittens so we now have 6 cats.... yeah. I probably have to wait until Dax is 4 or older lol.



Sounds like u have your hands full, Krystal. If I remember correctly, you had a dog before Dax and you have 2 kids. I applaud you for being able to handle all that.

I want a puppy so bad. A boy, because I am so sick of girl fights.


----------



## Carriesue

I will be! I was supposed to this year but my health took a turn for the worse and I had to leave my job... Finally got an official diagnosis and am receiving treatment now and should be doing well enough next year to start working again. 

Now just trying to decide if I want a GSD or Doberman... I know what people would vote for on this forum, lol. Whichever I get will be doing IPO alongside my current pup.... I'm being super picky about the Dobe, she will be a Euro WL and there's only two breeders here in the states that I'd actually get a pup from, if I go with a GSD still trying to decide on a breeder there.


----------



## LaRen616

Carriesue said:


> I will be! I was supposed to this year but my health took a turn for the worse and I had to leave my job... Finally got an official diagnosis and am receiving treatment now and should be doing well enough next year to start working again.
> 
> Now just trying to decide if I want a GSD or Doberman... I know what people would vote for on this forum, lol. Whichever I get will be doing IPO alongside my current pup.... I'm being super picky about the Dobe, she will be a Euro WL and there's only two breeders here in the states that I'd actually get a pup from, if I go with a GSD still trying to decide on a breeder there.


Carrie, I am facing this issue! I either want another black male GSD, a black spotted male Dalmatian or a black/rust female Doberman. 

I worry about having even more hair by getting another GSD but I love the breed and I don't think there is anything better than a big, black, male GSD. :wub:

I LOVE my Dalmatian! I am extremely happy with him, I love his breeder, I love the breed, I would love to have 2 gorgeous spotted beasts running around. :wub:

At the same time, I really, really want a Doberman. I would love to try a different breed, I have been around a lot of Dobermans and I love the breed. I would love to have another short haired breed, that's easy to bathe and doesn't shed as much as a GSD. Plus a wellbred Doberman is absolutely stunning. :wub: 

I already have 2 males and they live in peace, I am afraid to bring in another male and there be conflict. I worry that if I were to get another male GSD there could be an issue, a big, powerful, working line male might cause conflict with my boys. I don't think there would be an issue bringing in another male Dalmatian, but the safest bet would be a female Doberman. 

But I probably won't get a puppy until middle-late 2016. I could get one next year but I want to pay off my car payment first.


----------



## llombardo

Originally saw this post and thought heck no for a while, BUT, there is always a but, I have asked the breeder if a particular dog will be breeding again and I was told yes in early 2015. I really like the breeder, I want a black/red male, and I love the father's looks and temperament. I don't want to miss out on a pup from him, so I very well could be getting a pup. My son might kill me, but he don't take care of them and in 10 years I might not be able to handle a GSD pup(see how I talked myself right into it?)


----------



## mspiker03

llombardo said:


> Originally saw this post and thought heck no for a while, BUT, there is always a but, I have asked the breeder if a particular dog will be breeding again and I was told yes in early 2015.



Lol I know that sentiment - when I saw the 2014 thread I almost posted "heck no" since Paisleys puppy phase in 2013 was trying to say the least. Yet here I am with a 7 month old...

So for 2015 - NO more puppies for me!!! I am tired!


----------



## qbchottu

I'll keep a puppy from my spring litter
Haven't decided sex or color - will know only after they are on the ground and older


----------



## Carriesue

LaRen616 said:


> Carrie, I am facing this issue! I either want another black male GSD, a black spotted male Dalmatian or a black/rust female Doberman.
> 
> I worry about having even more hair by getting another GSD but I love the breed and I don't think there is anything better than a big, black, male GSD. :wub:
> 
> I LOVE my Dalmatian! I am extremely happy with him, I love his breeder, I love the breed, I would love to have 2 gorgeous spotted beasts running around. :wub:
> 
> At the same time, I really, really want a Doberman. I would love to try a different breed, I have been around a lot of Dobermans and I love the breed. I would love to have another short haired breed, that's easy to bathe and doesn't shed as much as a GSD. Plus a wellbred Doberman is absolutely stunning. :wub:
> 
> I already have 2 males and they live in peace, I am afraid to bring in another male and there be conflict. I worry that if I were to get another male GSD there could be an issue, a big, powerful, working line male might cause conflict with my boys. I don't think there would be an issue bringing in another male Dalmatian, but the safest bet would be a female Doberman.
> 
> But I probably won't get a puppy until middle-late 2016. I could get one next year but I want to pay off my car payment first.


Haha well I KNOW I have to get a female... I have 3 males already and Ollie is iffy with them both so I think bringing in another male would be disastrous especially a powerful male like Ollie who is very much a dominant personality with other dogs.

Male Dobes are spectacular creatures to behold but it just wouldn't be a good idea especially with their known same sex aggression issues as well. I have awhile to make up my mind though, I am not rushing into this at all and am taking my sweet time... I've already been researching GSD breeders alone for well over a year, I want to be 100% sure about this decision.


----------



## jesusica

This chick! Confirmed pregnant last week, due Thanksgiving week. Male GSD. Been waiting on this particular breeding for a year.


----------



## Lobo dog

jesusica said:


> This chick! Confirmed pregnant last week, due Thanksgiving week. Male GSD. Been waiting on this particular breeding for a year.


Wow you have waaayy more patience then I would! If you don't mind me asking, what about the breeding pair made you want to wait so long for your particular pup? Do you have a special activity such as sport or showing that you think this pair will produce a spectacular canidate for?


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Who getting a pup in 5 years...


Ummm this girl!


----------



## ILGHAUS

Possibly. Wait began November 1, 2013 and is continuing for the special male candidate. There are 2 litters due in Dec. that I am interested in so that would make a 2015 pup for me.


----------



## Wolfenstein

ILGHAUS said:


> Possibly. Wait began November 1, 2013 and is continuing for the special male candidate. There are 2 litters due in Dec. that I am interested in so that would make a 2015 pup for me.


I wonder if we're waiting on the same litters, or if it's just a coincidence. We've also been waiting about that long, and there are also going to be two litters born in December for us, too! haha I don't want to say who for fear of jinxing myself, though! Even though we only got on a list about a year or so ago, we've been researching and talking to breeders for like 6 years, now. Once I decided who to go with, though, I will wait and wait, even if it means waiting ANOTHER 6 years! Being so close, I keep feeling like something's going to come up again, like someone just keeps dangling a carrot at me! haha


----------



## TEZPUR1976

I am getting female gsd pup from german roached back parents, without extreme roach or rear angulation.

Here is a photo of the dam&sire from facebook album of the breeder

Dam
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...59231559.53218.100000868409063&type=3&theater

sire
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...59231559.53218.100000868409063&type=3&theater

Best
SD


----------



## LaRen616

I very well could be! Either late 2015 or early 2016

What breed? Dalmatian or Australian Shepherd

Male or Female? Male

Name? I have 2 names picked out for each breed. They are all unique.


----------



## mssandslinger

just got one a few days ago does that count? lol.


----------



## wyoung2153

So last year I posted in the "Who's getting a puppy in 2014" because that was the plan. Well due to.. life.. we decided to wait another year. So this time next year we should be getting a female, Boerboel puppy!! I will be flying to pick her up and we have not come up with a name yet! Waiting another year is killinggg me.. but I want everything to be right before we get her.


----------



## sassinator

Been searching for a breeder since May 2014, finally put a deposit down a few months ago with a GSD breeder in TN. Getting a Drago vom Patriot daughter in 2015! If it's a Z litter, I want to name her Zasha - but the exact lettering may vary depending on when she delivers. I'm so excited!


----------



## LaRen616

LaRen616 said:


> I very well could be! Either late 2015 or early 2016
> 
> What breed? Dalmatian or Australian Shepherd
> 
> Male or Female? Male
> 
> Name? I have 2 names picked out for each breed. They are all unique.


This has changed again.

I met 2 adult, fully grown, male Australian Shepherds yesterday and as I bent down to pet them, I thought to myself "Nope, too small, I don't want to go this small yet. I don't want to have to bend so low to pet them. I want a bigger dog." 

So.........

What breed? Dalmatian or GSD (black or dark sable)
Male or female? Male
Name? I have the Dalmatian's name picked out, I have to think of a name for a GSD.


----------



## Bella1

I am, here he is at 4 weeks. Will be ready January 22nd!


----------



## Jax08

LaRen616 said:


> It's that time again!
> 
> So who's getting a puppy in 2015?!
> 
> What breed?
> 
> Male or female?
> 
> Name?


I'm waiting for a W litter. So I can have a female named Wicca. 

Oh and when I don't have 4 dogs already and Seger is titled.


----------



## Bella67

LaRen616 said:


> It's that time again!
> 
> So who's getting a puppy in 2015?!
> 
> What breed?
> 
> Male or female?
> 
> Name?


I am!  
Breed: German Shepherd 
Gender: Male 
Name: Haven't decided yet, but he's coming in March.


----------



## onyx'girl

I really, really want a puppy! Hubby is not quite on board. I'm so ready to start working with another dog. Everytime he asked me what I wanted for Christmas, my answer was 'a puppy'. He bought me wine instead.


----------



## jrennie15

If everything goes as planned, ME! I will be adding a puppy:wub: spring/summer 2015 
Breed: GSD
Gender: Male
Name: Either Sulley or Captain (short for my husband's hero Captain America- yes we are that lame)


----------



## Bella1

Bella1 said:


> I am, here he is at 4 weeks. Will be ready January 22nd!


Breed - German Shepherd
Male or Female - Male
Name - Ruger


----------



## Jax08

onyx'girl said:


> I really, really want a puppy! Hubby is not quite on board. I'm so ready to start working with another dog. Everytime he asked me what I wanted for Christmas, my answer was 'a puppy'. He bought me wine instead.


I wish he was! Katie has a nice litter right now with at least one male available.


----------



## onyx'girl

There are so many great litters right now, I'm almost thinking of surprising him with a pup on Valentines day(paybacks!) lol


----------



## DJEtzel

onyx'girl said:


> There are so many great litters right now, I'm almost thinking of surprising him with a pup on Valentines day(paybacks!) lol


Now, now, Jane...

You know that surprise puppies aren't a good idea.


----------



## Snapdragon

Meee! Around my birthday at the end of April, it's perfect. Hehe. 

Breed: Shiloh Shepherd 
Male or Female: Male
Name: Have a couple picked out, not sure yet!


----------



## sabletable

If everything goes as planned, me! Either March or June depending on the litter. 

Definitely male. Bicolor preferred but my boy may be a sable  Leaving that up to the breeder.


----------



## kmw1881

Hi, I'm new here but I'm getting a gsd puppy this May/June. I met breeders, did my research, reading training books and now joining the forums! I want a male, darker colored. I'm naming him Norm after my grandfather, he should get a kick out of that. My plan is to do therapy dog training with him since I work with kids doing occupational therapy. I've wanted a gsd since I was a kid, now that I'm in my 30s I think I'm ready!


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

*New Pup*

Me lol

Male, GSD, Yash



He flies in Jan 20th.

Been looking for 5 years for a male and always ended up with a working female out of the litters I liked. Not that I'm complaining they are amazing working girls and I love all three of them. 

Well Yash's breeder had a hold back that she wanted in a heavy working home and he tested out for me last week on sheep. Already house broken I hear.  Can not wait and when I shared his pedigree with my girl's breeders they both gave me the thumbs up.


----------



## edm28

I've been lurking around the forum for a few months now. Grew up with Great Pyrenees. I also have an elder Papillon who has been a phenominal dog. (I think I'll always have to have at least one Pap hehe). My mom got her first GSD last year and ever since we've fallen in love with the breed. So much so that my dad, who has been obdurrant about bringing in any new dog into the house, actually got his own pup from the same breeder about a month ago. 

But anyway, back on topic to the threard.. I'm getting my own pup in three weeks!!!
I'm getting him from the same breeder that my parents had chosen. He actually runs an excellent obedience school and has stunning WLGSDs. My pup is male, will probably be a standard coat (its a bit hard to tell for sure when they're small lol). Oh, and he's all black. Now i just need to think of what to name him


----------



## onyx'girl

I keep coming back to this thread when I see it bumped up. Puppy fever is getting the best of me! I have a name chosen which would fit either gender.


----------



## pyratemom

I told my husband my Christmas present should be furry and fluffy. He didn't fall for it though.


----------



## missionAvs

New member here. Happy to say that my GSD puppy is due to be born on Monday Jan 11th, 2015. That gives me around a mid March pick up date. Super excited! Located in Central Florida btw.


----------



## Wolfenstein

onyx'girl said:


> I keep coming back to this thread when I see it bumped up. Puppy fever is getting the best of me! I have a name chosen which would fit either gender.


I'm doing the same thing!! Our litter was born, our deposit was sent, we're just waiting for them to grow up to find out who we're going to end up with.  We're pretty positive we have a name picked out, but it won't be that simple because I really love some of the registered names they picked. There's at least one girl that I said if we get her, she has to keep her name. A few others I really like as well. We might end up having a dog with a nickname, haha!


----------



## onyx'girl

Wolfenstein said:


> I'm doing the same thing!! Our litter was born, our deposit was sent, we're just waiting for them to grow up to find out who we're going to end up with.  We're pretty positive we have a name picked out, but it won't be that simple because I really love some of the registered names they picked. There's at least one girl that I said if we get her, she has to keep her name. A few others I really like as well. We might end up having a dog with a nickname, haha!


What is the letter of this litter? There is a P litter right now that I really like the chosen registered names. Though some would make really difficult call names.


----------



## RitaRT

*Gsd in 2015*

Oh me too!!! We're looking for a female gsd puppy family protector, family dog. Currently have a 10yo gsd Max who is worlds best dog!! Looking for companionship for Max so he can help train pup.


----------



## Azureblue

I am getting a new girl... they were born Dec 31, so have to wait. So excited to start to heal my heart


----------



## Ace GSD

75% chance that i will !! i was gonna visit Von den oher tanen but the breeder stopped replying to my FB msgs.. so there are 2 left that i have my eye on ! royalair and rosehall hehe... But seems like royalair is fully booked untill the end of this year.


----------



## Kaimeju

onyx'girl said:


> I keep coming back to this thread when I see it bumped up. Puppy fever is getting the best of me! I have a name chosen which would fit either gender.


Same here. Litter is due Feb 2!! I'm going to visit next weekend. Have some "D" names picked out for a male. What name did you pick?


----------



## onyx'girl

Kaimeju said:


> Same here. Litter is due Feb 2!! I'm going to visit next weekend. Have some "D" names picked out for a male. What name did you pick?


I am probably going to jinx myself for posting this, but Quest will be my next puppy's name. I've loved that name since before I got Karlo, but Karlo fitted Karlo better, lol.


----------



## Nigel

DJEtzel said:


> Now, now, Jane...
> 
> You know that surprise puppies aren't a good idea.


When my wife came home with Ollie I wanted to be mad, I put on my best angry face when I got home, ignored her as I walked thru the door, but I couldn't keep it up for long and cracked a grin. I really didn't want another, but the other side of me is a sucker and she knew it. I finally agreed as long as he blended in with the other 3, I didn't want to have to crate and rotate. Congrats to all those bring home their pups this year!


----------



## onyx'girl

Onyx was a surprise to our family from my husband...paybacks are hedoublehockeysticks. But hubby is slowly coming around to me getting another pup to work. He's complaining more about our feral cat than the dogs.


----------



## kkinaz

I am new to the forum. I will be getting a pup three weeks from today. She will be 10 weeks old. My last GSD died this past Oct of cancer. Rest in peace Elise. I will post a pic when I get her if I can figure out how. Haha.


----------



## Wolfenstein

onyx'girl said:


> What is the letter of this litter? There is a P litter right now that I really like the chosen registered names. Though some would make really difficult call names.


I'm pretty positive that's the litter we're waiting on.


----------



## Regen

Me 

Well, actually I already got my baby :wub:

It was totally not what I had planned, or would have imagined, but after losing both of my other babies to cancer last year, my new puppy seemed like a star dropped from the sky. We picked him up New Years eve. A new baby to start the new year. After all the tears and sadness of the previous year, it was just perfect.


----------



## boeselager

Were holding back a GSD puppy from our litter that we have now  Her name is Imarah, call name Marah.


----------



## carsona246

Getting a Germelhaus puppy in March!


----------



## AKgirl

Might be me...sweating it out right now lol!

My breeder of choice has been on my dream list for a couple of years, and we are now finally in a place where we can take on a second dog; my current girl who I'm training in agility is starting to age rather quickly...it's time! Kind of a now, or wait 2-4 years if that timing makes sense. I don't want my old dog to be stiff and cranky and lethargic and have to suffer through the Landshark, not very nice! She's still energetic and soooooo happy to go to work, (my agility people crack up because she's gray but soooooooo happy to play she just bounces across the equipment), so we aren't there yet, but recently she's developed several suspicious lumps that were biopsied and "not cancer" but then when one of them burst last month my vet back pedaled and said it could still be cancer And maybe she got a bad sample. Ugh!!! Anyway, she's aging and since I can't imagine my life without a dog...

I contacted said breeder and they happened to have a dream litter due in December and amazing mama had a huge litter so I was able to jump on the puppy list...shocking, since I was expecting a long wait from someone who only has a couple litters a year. I got super super lucky to get on the list!

We are hoping for a working line girl and I could care less about color. I keep changing my mind on which is my favorite, baha! One minute I loooove the dark sable and the next I want a bi color and then it's solid black. All the dark dogs are so pretty!!

I'm pretty specific with the dog I want with regards to personality/temperament and drive, so I'm sitting on my hands until mid February before I know whether dream breeder has the right pup for me. I am also waiting on a "P" puppy along with I think a couple others on the board.  Not saying who, don't wanna jinx it! 

If there isnt a pup for me in this litter there may possibly be a match for me later this year but no guarantee. ? I'm trying to keep my cool but it's hard not to fall in love with the little fluffy fuzz ball photos!!! ?

After talking with some of the breeders more local to me I was just so bummed with how they raise their dogs...just overall really unimpressed. I am so spoiled with how dream breeder raises and cares for their dogs...And since I over-researched I can't just settle for any dog...now I get to sit on my hands and wait! Haha! 

Anyway, nice to "meet" you all! I am new to GSD's so there is a ton to learn but im Getting there...


----------



## Kaimeju

Man, I had no idea the wait would be so hard after I saw the dam pregnant. 2.5 weeks seems like an eternity... I know they pretty much look like identical black potatoes when they are born but I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Bella67

Kaimeju said:


> Man, I had no idea the wait would be so hard after I saw the dam pregnant. 2.5 weeks seems like an eternity... I know they pretty much look like identical black potatoes when they are born but I can't wait to see them.


I feel ya! My breeder's dam is supposed to have her pups anyday now.. feels like forever!


----------



## llombardo

I was all set to go the breeder route(once again, Midnite thwarted that plan last time) and my little guy fell into my lap(I found him in a bush). I'm starting to think getting a dog from a breeder is not in the cards for me. I'm ok with this, Apollo has stolen my heart:wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR

Yes, me. I'm currently looking for a black/red male GSD with some solid drive. My last three were larger than standard and I wouldn't mind having another one. My breeder passed away her family closed the kennel. For me those dogs were spectacular! The search begins!
Name: 95% chance: Valor


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

*Go ahead girl do yo thang*



llombardo said:


> Originally saw this post and thought heck no for a while, BUT, there is always a but, I have asked the breeder if a particular dog will be breeding again and I was told yes in early 2015. I really like the breeder, I want a black/red male, and I love the father's looks and temperament. I don't want to miss out on a pup from him, so I very well could be getting a pup. My son might kill me, but he don't take care of them and in 10 years I might not be able to handle a GSD pup(see how I talked myself right into it?)


Haha so you are going to have... 7 dogs? You must have a lot of energy but more importantly some friggin good vacuum cleaners!!! Even if you don't get the one from the breeder, I still need a recommendation for the vacuums you use. I had just one gsd and had to mop like 5x a day!! 2000 sq ft. :-(


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

*Nah uh!*



jrennie15 said:


> If everything goes as planned, ME! I will be adding a puppy:wub: spring/summer 2015
> Breed: GSD
> Gender: Male
> Name: Either Sulley or Captain (short for my husband's hero Captain America- yes we are that lame)


U better not! Captain is going to be the name of my dog coming at the end of the month! Lol I'm jk, captain is a great name though. Great minds think alike ;-)


----------



## llombardo

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Haha so you are going to have... 7 dogs? You must have a lot of energy but more importantly some friggin good vacuum cleaners!!! Even if you don't get the one from the breeder, I still need a recommendation for the vacuums you use. I had just one gsd and had to mop like 5x a day!! 2000 sq ft. :-(


 
Yes, 7 is the magic number. I have a Shark vacuum downstairs and a Dyson upstairs(cat area), but I only vacuum every other day, sometimes every 3 days(2500 sq ft). We have very minimal shedding. My biggest shedder is probably my youngest golden and he swims twice a week and gets dried with the blower, so there is no shedding with him at all. I have a half acre, so when weather allows they spend lots of time outside--well coming in and out(I leave the door open with a screen for bugs) It hasn't affected my heat bill doing that either, so that works.


----------



## BeefedUpGSDs

LaRen616 said:


> It's that time again!
> 
> So who's getting a puppy in 2015?!
> 
> What breed?
> 
> Male or female?
> 
> Name?


Going to veiw and choose A GS pup mid week and bring her home next weekend.

...also getting first choice of the litter. :wub:

Been counting down the days for the last 4 weeks - can't wait to meet her.


----------



## onyx'girl

Puppy fix for all the P peeps


----------



## RZZNSTR

onyx'girl said:


> Puppy fix for all the P peeps


Outstanding! Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl

another for your viewing pleasure, this litter gave me the best fix I've had since the O's 
Telling a secret:


----------



## holland

cute last pic-like the name pandemonium-can't spell it and the call name would have to be shortened-lol


----------



## taivu

Will be picking up 'Zelda' at 8 weeks this friday (2 more days!). Cant. Not. Wait!


----------



## martemchik

I wasn't planning on it but I think I'll be getting a male puppy out of Carma vom Oz Haus and whatever male Alexis decides to breed her to. So far I like all of the possible studs she's mentioned, so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## DJEtzel

martemchik said:


> I wasn't planning on it but I think I'll be getting a male puppy out of Carma vom Oz Haus and whatever male Alexis decides to breed her to. So far I like all of the possible studs she's mentioned, so I'm pretty excited.


Puppy! :wild::wub:


----------



## BeefedUpGSDs

BeefedUpGSDs said:


> Going to veiw and choose A GS pup mid week and bring her home next weekend.
> 
> ...also getting first choice of the litter. :wub:
> 
> Been counting down the days for the last 4 weeks - can't wait to meet her.


Went and met Devil's mums new litter of 11 pups and chose "Jedda" the little black pup in the pic. Jedda will be coming home Monday afternoon.


----------



## JonnyLee

*My family and our 1st GSD*

We are excited to get our new puppy in May, they will be born early March. I grew up with rotties and have never had a German Shepherd, my rotties had a lot of drive and were great guard dogs, I had them while I was a child and a teenager, and just now started my own family I am excited for my first dog as an adult! I initially was interested in a dutch shepherd or Belgian because we have a young, energetic rough family, I also wanted to do some kind of working and or protection competitions but in Minnesota there isn't too much of that going on that I know of.


----------



## Jame

*Our first GSD*



LaRen616 said:


> It's that time again!
> 
> So who's getting a puppy in 2015?!
> 
> What breed?
> 
> Male or female?
> 
> Name?


We definitely want a GSD puppy, but we are waiting until April. 
Her name will be Sasha


----------



## Carriesue

I'm on a waiting list for a puppy.  I do not know if it will happen this year but either later this year or next... he/she will be an Australian Koolie! :wub:

I'm keeping the name under wraps for now. >


----------



## onyx'girl

BeefedUpGSDs said:


> Went and met Devil's mums new litter of 11 pups and chose "Jedda" the little black pup in the pic. Jedda will be coming home Monday afternoon.


I hope they just had a bath, they look very frightened.


----------



## qbchottu

Wow those puppies do not look healthy. 

Hair loss on the tail, legs, and face. Looks like mange. Skin is inflamed and red 

Bellies quite swollen compared to how thin they are everywhere else...I suspect worms or parasites. Have these pups been wormed? Are they getting good quality food? Why do they appear so lethargic and shell shocked? They appear dirty and greasy. 

There is redness and hair loss near the rear and under the belly. Are they sitting in urine or feces possibly? 

It's not a great idea for puppies and young dogs to be on unforgiving surfaces for long periods of time. It isnt good for their joints and impacts growth of young joints. How long are they on concrete like that? Do they have anywhere soft to sleep? 

Nails overgrown. Puppies need nails clipped regularly so they don't scratch themselves or each other during play. 

I worry about the condition of these puppies. I would need a really good explanation to justify their poor condition.


----------



## onyx'girl

I agree, Ash....they are in Australia. Wonder if Beefedup can update us.


----------



## qbchottu

Yea...report them to animal control and do not get one of these pups unless you are prepared for a project. They will need more TLC than a pup out of a healthy, well raised litter. You will need to put in extra work - if that's acceptable, adopt one. But report this person to animal control - these animals don't appear healthy.


----------



## Sabis mom

BeefedUpGSDs said:


> Went and met Devil's mums new litter of 11 pups and chose "Jedda" the little black pup in the pic. Jedda will be coming home Monday afternoon.


 Someone is selling them?
They look filthy, terrified and sick. The hair loss is concerning as are the bloated bellies. I certainly wouldn't be buying one, but I would be reporting the breeder or at least getting some answers as to their condition.


----------



## qbchottu

Also - how old are these puppies? You say you're getting them next week, and you've been waiting four weeks? So are they around 6 weeks? 

Puppies need to stay with their litter until at least eight weeks old. Important socialization and ground work is done during those last two weeks. It's also when the breeder has the most to do. Dam takes care of most everything until 4-6w, then it's up to the breeder to clean up, lay down foundation work, foster good habits, train, reinforce clean behaviors, socialize, introduce to a solid diet, and so on. It says a lot when a breeder lets their pups go at six weeks versus eight or nine.


----------



## llombardo

onyx'girl said:


> I hope they just had a bath, they look very frightened.


I thought the same thing but kept quiet.


----------



## qbchottu

Here are some examples of healthy, socialized pups at 4-6 weeks of age. Look how fluffy, alert, happy, and chubby they appear. Bright, inquisitive expressions and confident body language. Not shrinking back and frightened....

http://i.imgur.com/JhVCIIk.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/9OYCJ57.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/G7rWQDP.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/P8GSOFy.jpg


----------



## pyratemom

qbchottu said:


> Here are some examples of healthy, socialized pups at 4-6 weeks of age. Look how fluffy, alert, happy, and chubby they appear. Bright, inquisitive expressions and confident body language. Not shrinking back and frightened....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JhVCIIk.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/9OYCJ57.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/G7rWQDP.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/P8GSOFy.jpg


Those are some awesome looking puppies. I wish I could.......


----------



## AKgirl

Hopefully those of us waiting for a "P" puppy know if/who we are getting by the end of the week...fingers crossed!!! The next five days are going to CRAWL.


----------



## BeefedUpGSDs

onyx'girl said:


> I hope they just had a bath, they look very frightened.


Yeah, they just had a bath!


----------



## BeefedUpGSDs

qbchottu said:


> Wow those puppies do not look healthy.
> 
> Hair loss on the tail, legs, and face. Looks like mange. Skin is inflamed and red
> 
> Bellies quite swollen compared to how thin they are everywhere else...I suspect worms or parasites. Have these pups been wormed? Are they getting good quality food? Why do they appear so lethargic and shell shocked? They appear dirty and greasy.
> 
> There is redness and hair loss near the rear and under the belly. Are they sitting in urine or feces possibly?
> 
> It's not a great idea for puppies and young dogs to be on unforgiving surfaces for long periods of time. It isnt good for their joints and impacts growth of young joints. How long are they on concrete like that? Do they have anywhere soft to sleep?
> 
> Nails overgrown. Puppies need nails clipped regularly so they don't scratch themselves or each other during play.
> 
> I worry about the condition of these puppies. I would need a really good explanation to justify their poor condition.


Thanks for your concern...

The pic was taken on a 40 degree day (104 degrees Fahrenheit) after they had a bath at the breeders house. This is the first time I had seen the pups.

Their fur is missing in places as I was told that the dogs had been getting in their food bowls and getting covered in their "puppy beef" which they have been licking off one another. They do not have mange or worms!!!

The two pups pictured are from a litter of 11 pups.


----------



## BeefedUpGSDs

qbchottu said:


> Also - how old are these puppies? You say you're getting them next week, and you've been waiting four weeks? So are they around 6 weeks?
> 
> Puppies need to stay with their litter until at least eight weeks old. Important socialization and ground work is done during those last two weeks. It's also when the breeder has the most to do. Dam takes care of most everything until 4-6w, then it's up to the breeder to clean up, lay down foundation work, foster good habits, train, reinforce clean behaviors, socialize, introduce to a solid diet, and so on. It says a lot when a breeder lets their pups go at six weeks versus eight or nine.


I had been waiting 4 weeks to see these pups. I then seen the pups and then had to wait a week to pic her up. The pup was a little bit over 8 weeks old when she came home with us.


----------



## BeefedUpGSDs

qbchottu said:


> Here are some examples of healthy, socialized pups at 4-6 weeks of age. Look how fluffy, alert, happy, and chubby they appear. Bright, inquisitive expressions and confident body language. Not shrinking back and frightened....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JhVCIIk.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/9OYCJ57.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/G7rWQDP.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/P8GSOFy.jpg


Yes they are nice pups - but they are also professional photos of pups which make them more appealing.


----------



## BeefedUpGSDs

qbchottu said:


> Yea...report them to animal control and do not get one of these pups unless you are prepared for a project. They will need more TLC than a pup out of a healthy, well raised litter. You will need to put in extra work - if that's acceptable, adopt one. But report this person to animal control - these animals don't appear healthy.


At the end of the day all pups need a good home - we purchased the pup and she is now part of our family. 

This pic was taken last week


----------



## sebrench

Meet Asher! After 9 years, I am finally in the position to get another GSD! We just picked him up last Saturday and couldn't be happier with him. So far he gets along great with our cats and our little papillon. 

I tried to add some pictures...I hope I did it correctly. Unfortunately, they're a little blurry. It's hard to get a good shot. (He runs to me every time I kneel down to take a picture).








[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## kelliewilson

so cute!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Outstanding! Very cute!


----------



## Kaimeju

Asher is adorable! Love those ears.

My pup was born on Super Bowl Sunday. There are four males to choose from, three sables and one bicolor. All are healthy so far. They look fat and shiny to me. I'll be traveling quite a lot in the next two months then picking him up at the end of March!


----------



## qbchottu

BeefedUpGSDs said:


> Yes they are nice pups - but they are also professional photos of pups which make them more appealing.


Those are puppies I produced, and I've never taken a photography class in my life. Those pictures are taken by me with the pups in my yard. Nothing professional about them. 

Like I said previously, it's your life so do what you want - just be prepared for extra work. 

I feed my pups raw mush too - it gets all over them, and mom licks it off along with littermates. We have never had fur missing from pups having mush licked off their fur. 

So you have evidence of clear fecals and they are wormed? You were given a health certificate as well?
You sound so sure of their health - I'll assume you have vet certified documentation on hand to make such statements 

I also notice you took down the previous photo- any reason why since you're so sure of this breeder's reputation and the health of the puppies?


----------



## onyx'girl

BeefedUpGSDs said:


> At the end of the day all pups need a good home - we purchased the pup and she is now part of our family.
> 
> This pic was taken last week


I would get this puppy on some excellent nutrition...the eyes and tail look really bad. Make sure pup is clear of parasites/fleas too.


----------



## sebrench

Kaimeju, I hope you post a pic of your new boy when you get him. The waiting is so hard!!


----------



## Nic_Shepherd

Got mine at 8 weeks old feb 7th.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Great pic! Congrats!


----------



## BeefedUpGSDs

qbchottu said:


> Those are puppies I produced, and I've never taken a photography class in my life. Those pictures are taken by me with the pups in my yard. Nothing professional about them.
> 
> Like I said previously, it's your life so do what you want - just be prepared for extra work.
> 
> I feed my pups raw mush too - it gets all over them, and mom licks it off along with littermates. We have never had fur missing from pups having mush licked off their fur.
> 
> So you have evidence of clear fecals and they are wormed? You were given a health certificate as well?
> You sound so sure of their health - I'll assume you have vet certified documentation on hand to make such statements
> 
> I also notice you took down the previous photo- any reason why since you're so sure of this breeder's reputation and the health of the puppies?


The pups had their vet check the day after the photo was taken - and yes, they passed the health check with written documentation of that from the mobile vet.

I pick up the fecal matter pretty much as soon as it hits the ground and it is all clear of worms.... It is also nicely formed and not Diarrhoea either.

We use "Advocate Fleas,Heartworm, and Worms" on our other dog and will be using that same brand for the pup when it comes to her worming treatment at the end of the month.

I took down the photo because YOU are diagnosing things that aren't factual and evident from a photo. If vets and doctors diagnosed patients from photos then I would question their integrity. 
I don't know how you can say the pups nails need cutting when you can not see the pups nails in the photo.... And who cuts a 7 week old pups nails for that that matter anyway? The photo was removed before it incites others to get on the band wagon Of GRILLING ME.


----------



## BeefedUpGSDs

onyx'girl said:


> I would get this puppy on some excellent nutrition...the eyes and tail look really bad. Make sure pup is clear of parasites/fleas too.


Yes, she is on "Advanced Puppy Nutrition" with "Puppy Beef" and some "Kangaroo" 

Her fur is almost covering her tail now and she is running around a lot more and stealing her big bothers meaty bones.


----------



## ILGHAUS

It is now official. I am getting a male pup from the "P" litter of Chris & Tim Wild -- Wildhaus Kennels. He is now 8 weeks old and as soon as possible will be heading south.

Isis vom Wildhaus IPO2, OB1, TR1, RN, NA, NAJ, CGC, TT, OFA, CERF X Rico vom Patiala IPO2, a1 H&E


----------



## onyx'girl

ILGHAUS said:


> It is now official. I am getting a male pup from the "P" litter of Chris & Tim Wild -- Wildhaus Kennels. He is now 8 weeks old and as soon as possible will be heading south.
> 
> Isis vom Wildhaus IPO2, OB1, TR1, RN, NA, NAJ, CGC, TT, OFA, CERF X Rico vom Patiala IPO2, a1 H&E


So, so happy for you...the long wait will be worth it! And then some. Bi-color bonus!! I bet he can't wait to get to a warm sunny climate


----------



## ILGHAUS

I have never had a bi-colored before so one more new experience.


----------



## lhczth

YEAH! So happy for you. :happyboogie:


----------



## onyx'girl

I'm looking forward to working a sable boy from this litter! 
Line-breeding for the progency of Beowulf vom Wildhaus and SG Elena zu Treuen Händen


----------



## gsforever

Just got one yahooo


----------



## DizzySnowFire

I think....I'm getting puppy fever :help:


----------



## onyx'girl

onyx'girl said:


> I'm looking forward to working a sable boy from this litter!
> Line-breeding for the progency of Beowulf vom Wildhaus and SG Elena zu Treuen Händen


Picked up my puppy today! 
Gambit zu Treuen Händen has made his mark on my world! 
Frolicking with littermates before we head west(Gambit is in the lead, black collar):
























^he discovered there is a glass in the wall,kept bumping into it! 


Cousin Karlo helping his exploration









His sire Wulfie celebrated his 11th Birthday on Valentines day, so a party was in order:


----------



## llombardo

onyx'girl said:


> Picked up my puppy today!
> Gambit zu Treuen Händen has made his mark on my world!
> Frolicking with littermates before we head west(Gambit is in the lead, black collar):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^he discovered there is a glass in the wall,kept bumping into it!
> 
> 
> Cousin Karlo helping his exploration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His sire Wulfie celebrated his 11th Birthday on Valentines day, so a party was in order:


I am slightly surprised, I thought it was going to be a little bit for you. Quite the handsome pup. Enjoy him


----------



## G-burg

BIG congrats Jane!! He's definitely a keeper. 

Now it's time for a few other's here 
to post pics of their new puppies. {hint, hint}


----------



## Carriesue

Well after a whole lot of thought into other breeds because I was kind of wanting a smaller-mediumish dog(30-40lb range) I just kept coming back to GSD's so if everything goes well by summer I will be bringing home a WL puppy most likely from Schraderhaus. It will be my first as my boy is a work/show cross and I'm stupidly excited! Can't wait for my little bundle of teeth. :wub:


----------



## osito23

Congrats, Jane! He's adorable!


----------



## SDKoa

Hi! New here  my boyfriend and I are proud parents of a precious now nine weeks old GSD! Thought I would share a picture of our little Koa!


----------



## onyx'girl

Welcome SDKoa! What a cute photo! My pup Gambit is the same age. Hard to get shots of them not moving.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## holland

Congrats on the new pup-very cute!


----------



## Bella67

Getting Carlo or Hudson next weekend! I haven't decided on a name yet.


----------



## sebrench

Adorable!!


----------



## FG167

DH is getting one of these Fatties

Church Aritar Bastet "Preacher" by Falon167, on Flickr


----------



## AKgirl

Prism Vom Wildhaus (9 weeks) joined our happy home on Saturday. She's wonderful and I can already see why so many of you call GSD's your "heart dogs."


----------



## RZZNSTR

Man you can never get enough of puppy pics!


----------



## Wolfenstein

I finally have a second to post, add me to the list of people from the Wildhaus litter!  After a RIDICULOUS amount of research, planning, and waiting, we finally have our girl! Phantom vom Wildhaus, call name Spectre.























































She is absolutely amazing and everything we were hoping for in a dog. I know my family/friends think I'm nuts for going about getting a pup the way we did, but boy did it ever pay off! Chris did an amazing job pairing her up with us. We start our puppy classes with the GSD club where we're hoping to do IPO on Monday! I can't wait!


----------



## G-burg

FINALLY!! You posted her pic.. 

Sounds like the whole litter is doing really well in their new homes... Big congrats on the new addition!!


----------



## stanszymczyk

OK Guys, our Ozeta von der Salztal Hohe is due today to have a puppies. The father is the famous and proud Kathargo von der Saltal Hohe (both dogs imported from Germany). Additionally, Ozetha is a daughter of very very famous John-Boy von der kalten Hardt, many time LGA winner and always top 10 world wide bundessieger dog. 
Time to win another beer, if you guess correctly how many puppies will she have.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Beautiful!


----------



## DizzySnowFire

Unless you count a one year old a puppy then yes 
IF not then nope! I was thinking about it and going back and forth about it but this one year old I'm looking at is promising!


----------



## Carriesue

I am officially waiting for a very special litter, not saying anything because it's not official yet but if all works out than I should be getting a pup late summer.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

maybe


----------



## LaRen616

JakodaCD OA said:


> maybe


Ohhhhhhh, we need more details......................


----------



## LaRen616

Huerta Hof has a litter coming up that I really want a puppy from, but I have a lot on my plate right now and I am trying to buy a 2nd house and I am going to be gaining a man and 3 kids so I will most likely not be getting a puppy for a long, long time.


----------



## DJEtzel

Carriesue said:


> I am officially waiting for a very special litter, not saying anything because it's not official yet but if all works out than I should be getting a pup late summer.


Oooh, deposit down? 



JakodaCD OA said:


> maybe


Spill!!


----------



## Carriesue

Not yet, the breeding hasn't happened yet and no deposits till they're on the ground so I'm just waiting to see if it takes and crossing many fingers she has lots of girlies.  But it's definitely a litter worth waiting for!


----------



## Carriesue

I do have my eye on a couple other litters if this breeding doesn't work out but this dog is one of my favorite GSD's and is all of the things I want in a dog so she's my first choice.


----------



## GatorDog

Hoping to keep a puppy out of Carma this year.


----------



## hallix

I AM! I'm super excited and possibly slightly out of my mind.
I'm getting a male Malinois. He'll be here in June. I have some name ideas, but nothing concrete yet.


----------



## LaRen616

LaRen616 said:


> Huerta Hof has a litter coming up that I really want a puppy from, but I have a lot on my plate right now and I am trying to buy a 2nd house and I am going to be gaining a man and 3 kids so I will most likely not be getting a puppy for a long, long time.


 
Actually the man is on board with getting a 3rd puppy so there is a very good chance that I will be getting a Huerta Hof puppy within the next 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Miss Molly May

Me I hope!!!!:happyboogie: That's if our house and cottage sells and we get our new lakefront home with acreage!!


----------



## SiegersMom

Yes...next week I drive to San Antonio to pick up a dark sable Sudenblick female


----------



## SiegersMom

...may name her Ari. Not definite on that


----------



## dylan_and_atlas

Me! Tomorrow I pick up my first GSD, Atlas


----------



## paulag1955

I have the puppy fever, so we'll see. I'm thinking something smaller (so I don't need a bigger car) but I'm not sure what breed would mesh nicely with Shasta and Thor.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Been in touch with some select breeders. I am always a day late. The other issue is that I have contacted a couple breeders to do the preliminary inquiries and absolutely no response back, even after a second or third attempt. 
I got referred to a breeder way away from Los Angeles and hopefully this will pan out.


----------



## NobleLady

_I AM!!!_ I'm so excited... just over 2 more weeks. I first got in touch with my breeder while her dam was still carrying the pups... They were born March 9... Beauceron puppies... I did a LOT of research on different breeds and decided on Beauceron for many reasons. Not sure on a boy/girl yet, based on what I want to do with the dog, she's got 2 girls and 1 boy in mind for me... She's doing temperament testing on them this week (6 wks old) and should have a better idea after that... then it'll be up to me when I go to FL to pick him/her up! As for a name, this year has to be an "L" name... which kind of stinks because my husband & son both have L names... So I'm trying to decide on what I like with L's and of those; what doesn't sound like the boys' names already. I might even just go with something on paper with an L and call him/her whatever I like... 

*I CAN'T WAITTTTTTT!! *


----------



## Carriesue

If everything goes according to plan then I will be bringing a Carma puppy home in August.  :wub:


----------



## lexiz

Me!!! We bring our little female GSD home when she turns eight weeks on May 24th! I couldn't be more excited!


----------



## pyratemom

NobleLady said:


> _I AM!!!_ I'm so excited... just over 2 more weeks. I first got in touch with my breeder while her dam was still carrying the pups... They were born March 9... Beauceron puppies... I did a LOT of research on different breeds and decided on Beauceron for many reasons. Not sure on a boy/girl yet, based on what I want to do with the dog, she's got 2 girls and 1 boy in mind for me... She's doing temperament testing on them this week (6 wks old) and should have a better idea after that... then it'll be up to me when I go to FL to pick him/her up! As for a name, this year has to be an "L" name... which kind of stinks because my husband & son both have L names... So I'm trying to decide on what I like with L's and of those; what doesn't sound like the boys' names already. I might even just go with something on paper with an L and call him/her whatever I like...
> 
> *I CAN'T WAITTTTTTT!! *


Because Raina was born in Germany I didn't know her actual registered name until I got her papers so I picked a "call" name for her, Raina, and only use the registered name for entering shows. Fairly common.


----------



## LaRen616

I sent out my deposit on a Huerta Hof puppy that's due next month! 


What breed?
German Shepherd


Male or female?
Male, he will most likely be black :wub:


Name?
This litter is the "V" litter, we have a couple of registered names that we like, like Vex, Viserys, Viking, Villain and Venom but his call name is still being decided. We have some nice unique names in mind.


----------



## Lobo dog

LaRen616 said:


> I sent out my deposit on a Huerta Hof puppy that's due next month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What breed?
> German Shepherd
> 
> 
> Male or female?
> Male, he will most likely be black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name?
> This litter is the "V" litter, we have a couple of registered names that we like, like Vex, Viserys, Viking, Villain and Venom but his call name is still being decided. We have some nice unique names in mind.



To go with Sinister you should call him Vandal!!!


----------



## Saphir

On Sunday I pick up my first ever GSD, Saphir! Can't Wait!


----------



## LaRen616

Lobo dog said:


> To go with Sinister you should call him Vandal!!!


I actually had Vandal written down as well as Viper, Vortex, Vodka, Voodoo, Vicious, Violent, Vulture and Vengeance but they were vetoed. 

His call name will be as dark as the name Sinister, I have several in mind but haven't chosen which one it will be yet (I don't want to say the names.)


----------



## Lobo dog

Ooo I also like vengeance! And on you chosen list i also like Vex "dont vex me!". Looking forward to hearing what you decide for his call name


----------



## RZZNSTR

Dr. Thompson (Sequoyah) has a Vengeance. He is a gorgeous dog IMHO.


----------



## Ace GSD

The bitch is duenext week and i get first pick .


----------



## LaRen616

Lobo dog said:


> Ooo I also like vengeance! And on you chosen list i also like Vex "dont vex me!". Looking forward to hearing what you decide for his call name


Ahhhh, I feel the pressure of naming him something unique! LOL! I don't want to let you guys down! :laugh:

I too like the name Vex, it's actually at the top of my list right now. There is a character from the show "Lost Girl" named Vex and he is my 2nd favorite character on the show. He is "dark" and can make people do things against their will. 

I also really like the name Viserys, it's the name of Daenerys' brother from the show "Game of Thrones." He's a jerk and threatens his sister and ends up getting murdered by her husband.


----------



## GypsyGhost

LaRen616 said:


> Ahhhh, I feel the pressure of naming him something unique! LOL! I don't want to let you guys down! :laugh:
> 
> I too like the name Vex, it's actually at the top of my list right now. There is a character from the show "Lost Girl" named Vex and he is my 2nd favorite character on the show. He is "dark" and can make people do things against their will.
> 
> I also really like the name Viserys, it's the name of Daenerys' brother from the show "Game of Thrones." He's a jerk and threatens his sister and ends up getting murdered by her husband.


Haha, I was wondering if the name Vex came from Lost Girl. I love him, too. It's a great name! Good luck with the new puppy, and the name!


----------



## Anieris

*New to site!*

Good afternoon!

I am new to this site  My family is leaning towards getting a German Shepherd puppy (preferably a girl). 

I have two kids, ages 3 &4. I have a miniature schnauzer 2 years old, and 3 cats. If we get a GSD it will be raised with kids, cats and a dog. 

My schnauzer was easy to train, Molly is very intelligent and with positive reinforcement I was able to get her potty trained very easily. I would play with her and take her for daily walks..she never once got bored and became destructive. Lots of rawhides to chew on, keeping her happy  Molly is crate trained.

I've been researching GSDs for a bit now, and I know that I will need to be the pack leader. I've also been looking into obedient training classes so when we get a puppy I will enroll him/her in the classes. I also have a fenced in backyard for added play space. We are an active family that likes to hike, take walks etc. A GSD would accompany us on our outings. 

I do have a little bit of experience with a GSD -- my best friend growing up had a GSD. She was a wonderful, sweet dog that kept us kids safe as we ran around several acres of land. (Bestfriends GSD was raised with kids, cats and other dogs)

I have a couple of questions:

Does anyone here have a GSD and cats? Any advice?
Any suggestions on girl sibling names for Molly? (Molly is my mini schnauzer)
Do you travel with your GSDs? (Specifically taking them camping)

I apologize if I posted in the wrong thread! I'm learning to find my way around  :help:


----------



## lexiz

Anieris said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> I am new to this site  My family is leaning towards getting a German Shepherd puppy (preferably a girl).
> 
> I have two kids, ages 3 &4. I have a miniature schnauzer 2 years old, and 3 cats. If we get a GSD it will be raised with kids, cats and a dog.
> 
> My schnauzer was easy to train, Molly is very intelligent and with positive reinforcement I was able to get her potty trained very easily. I would play with her and take her for daily walks..she never once got bored and became destructive. Lots of rawhides to chew on, keeping her happy  Molly is crate trained.
> 
> I've been researching GSDs for a bit now, and I know that I will need to be the pack leader. I've also been looking into obedient training classes so when we get a puppy I will enroll him/her in the classes. I also have a fenced in backyard for added play space. We are an active family that likes to hike, take walks etc. A GSD would accompany us on our outings.
> 
> I do have a little bit of experience with a GSD -- my best friend growing up had a GSD. She was a wonderful, sweet dog that kept us kids safe as we ran around several acres of land. (Bestfriends GSD was raised with kids, cats and other dogs)
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> Does anyone here have a GSD and cats? Any advice?
> Any suggestions on girl sibling names for Molly? (Molly is my mini schnauzer)
> Do you travel with your GSDs? (Specifically taking them camping)
> 
> I apologize if I posted in the wrong thread! I'm learning to find my way around  :help:


Hello! I have never personally had a GSD around cats, but from what I understand, a lot of the GSDs like to chase the cats! It's good to have a leave it command for that type of situation. Also, what do you mean by sibling names? Like both starting with 'M?' I have always like Moxie. If you have a GSD with a good recall and training, camping shouldn't be a problem! You just don't want to take out a pup that isn't fully vaccinated yet. Also, GSDs can have really sensitive stomachs. So just make sure she doesn't get into anything while out and about! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jedi

Well I wasn't planning on getting a pup but one came to me ! Yea some people down the street got a pup but didn't know how to deal with him . Sad..they drive by my house and see my Bo out in the yard or see me walking him and thought they would get one , not realizing what goes into raising a GSD . Thankfully they were smart enough to bring him to me ! His name is Bear (Little Bear for now) and he's 3 months old . His recall is strong and he's got his sit . Working on downs and stays . Walks well on the lead . He gets help from Bo my 2 year old GSD . And so the pack grows .
Rudy .


----------



## slare

I'm getting a GSD, but still undecided on which breeder to choose, and I'm in no rush at the moment  - But, I'm still super excited !!


----------



## SiegersMom

Here is our new girl for 2015. Safari vom Sudenblick.


----------



## RZZNSTR

She's a cutie!


----------



## LaRen616

Whoo hoo!!!!!

The litter was born on 5/4, there are 5 males and 2 females, all solid black. :wub:

Hopefully one of those 5 males will be an excellent match for me!


----------



## Katey

ME!! I am so excited to finally be able to add to one of these posts conclusively!! I was lurking a while before I joined, and then it was a couple more years until I put down a deposit for a pup…only to fall in love with and bring home a retired female from the same breeder.  Fast forward almost another two years and we are now waiting for our dog's niece (hopefully) this summer from a litter that was just confirmed pregnant! Woooo!


----------



## GatorDog

Only a few more weeks!

5/9/15 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


----------



## Bella67

GatorDog said:


> Only a few more weeks!
> 
> 5/9/15 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


Are you planning on keeping a pup from her litter?


----------



## martemchik

Bella67 said:


> Are you planning on keeping a pup from her litter?



All of them?


----------



## Carriesue

martemchik said:


> All of them?


Pffft I think not.


----------



## llombardo

LaRen616 said:


> Whoo hoo!!!!!
> 
> The litter was born on 5/4, there are 5 males and 2 females, all solid black. :wub:
> 
> Hopefully one of those 5 males will be an excellent match for me!


I seen that they were born. I bet they are beautiful and she will find a perfect match for you. How exciting


----------



## LaRen616

llombardo said:


> I seen that they were born. I bet they are beautiful and she will find a perfect match for you. How exciting


Very exciting!


----------



## chimeric

Trying so hard to find the right puppy, but soooo many obstacles in finding one


----------



## GatorDog

chimeric said:


> Trying so hard to find the right puppy, but soooo many obstacles in finding one



Where are you located and what are you looking for?


----------



## Moose_

We will be picking up our boy next Friday! He is a sable working line GSD. Trying to decide between the names Bear and Bond. (I'm a HUGE 007 fan. My girlfriend is not :crazy: )


----------



## RZZNSTR

Moose_ said:


> We will be picking up our boy next Friday! He is a sable working line GSD. Trying to decide between the names Bear and Bond. (I'm a HUGE 007 fan. My girlfriend is not :crazy: )


Then go with Bond!!!


----------



## wyoung2153

Soooo I finally started talking with our breeder about our replacement puppy, she has given me her ideas on who she is going to give me a litter from and I am very very excited. We are crossing our fingers to have our Boerboel puppy this fall/winter. I have been waiting 3 years for the right timing and I hope this is finally it!


----------



## Sunny23

I'm in the process of finding the right pup, in all honesty it's not enjoyable. I know it's supposed to be exciting, but I find it very stressful. You come across breeders who make you feel like you're applying for a job at the Pentagon or you come across breeders who only seem focused on the almighty dollar. I went into the process wanting the right pup in the very near future, now, I am willing to wait as long as it takes for the right situation. Another frustrating thing is EVERYONE wants a male and almost every reputable breeder has males reserved until about 2020. lol


----------



## lexiz

My first GSD pup comes home a week from today! She is a female, and her name is Vesper.


----------



## Ajax

Just got a gorgeous GSD mix! by far the best decision I've made!


----------



## sj616

After waiting 18 months for a puppy from a breeder... We are bringing home baby Bear in 2 weeks!! It is my first German Shepherd, and my family and I couldn't be more thrilled!!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Ajax, Congrats!

sj616, Great looking pup!


----------



## wyoung2153

Congrats Ajax and sj616! SO exciting!!!


----------



## LaRen616

My little pup is 16 days old today! LOL

I can't wait to meet the little fatty! :wub:

I am told that all 7 puppies are identical and they are fat little sausages that look like guinea pigs and they are LOUD.


----------



## wyoung2153

LaRen616 said:


> My little pup is 16 days old today! LOL
> 
> I can't wait to meet the little fatty! :wub:
> 
> I am told that all 7 puppies are identical and they are fat little sausages that look like guinea pigs and they are LOUD.


Exciting!!!!


----------



## Carriesue

My pup will be born in a couple weeks ahhh! I have so much preparation to do when she gets here(I'm flying out to get her) so I'm enjoying the calm right now haha.


----------



## zudnic

I'm picking up a male GSD on June 9th. Tomorrow I'm going over to the breeders and dropping off a deposit. I'm very excited!!!! Its been 15 years since I've had a 8wk old puppy. My other dogs, all 10 to 18 months when I got them.


----------



## wyoung2153

Oh that's wonderful Zundic! You found one that fit your wants  I am so happy to read this! Be sure to shar pictures please!


----------



## LaRen616

Puppies are 23 days old today, LOL, this is taking forever........


----------



## wyoung2153

Have you gotten any pictures of the furballs yet LaRen?


----------



## LaRen616

wyoung2153 said:


> Have you gotten any pictures of the furballs yet LaRen?


I did see some photos! They are fat, black, masculine looking sausages with big heads. :wub:


----------



## Shade

LaRen616 said:


> I did see some photos! They are fat, black, masculine looking sausages with big heads. :wub:


But they are *adorable* fat, black, masculine looking sausages with big heads


----------



## wyoung2153

LaRen616 said:


> I did see some photos! They are fat, black, masculine looking sausages with big heads. :wub:





Shade said:


> But they are *adorable* fat, black, masculine looking sausages with big heads


Yes and YES! I cannot wait to see these lil guys!!!


----------



## Carriesue

Can't wait to see photos Lauren! I'm totally in love with solid blacks now, he's going to be super hunky. :wub:


----------



## Bella67

Carriesue said:


> Can't wait to see photos Lauren! I'm totally in love with solid blacks now, he's going to be super hunky. :wub:


Me too! In love with the long coat blacks. Especially Sirus Black! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616

Carriesue said:


> Can't wait to see photos Lauren! I'm totally in love with solid blacks now, he's going to be super hunky. :wub:


Aren't we friends on Facebook? Check my FB page, Robin tagged me in photos of them!!!!!


----------



## Carriesue

LaRen616 said:


> Aren't we friends on Facebook? Check my FB page, Robin tagged me in photos of them!!!!!


 Did not see them, I will look!


----------



## zudnic

wyoung2153 said:


> Oh that's wonderful Zundic! You found one that fit your wants  I am so happy to read this! Be sure to shar pictures please!


I'll remind myself to email photos to myself from the phone, so I can post them. Soon I'll upgrade my membership, think you get more uploads!!! I plan on lots of pictures.


----------



## RZZNSTR

I just signed the agreement for a pup. I am very jazzed about it. Hopefully the pup I'm looking for will be in this upcoming litter. Woooo Hoooo!


----------



## onyx'girl

RZZNSTR said:


> I just signed the agreement for a pup. I am very jazzed about it. Hopefully the pup I'm looking for will be in this upcoming litter. Woooo Hoooo!


sweet! waiting is the hardest part


----------



## RZZNSTR

Truly!!!!! :crazy:


----------



## wyoung2153

Bella67 said:


> Me too! In love with the long coat blacks. Especially Sirus Black! :wub:


Oh he is just gorgeous.. and yes I too am falling in loves with black.. I am thinking the next one we get will be black  I cannot WAIT to see pictures LaRen!



zudnic said:


> I'll remind myself to email photos to myself from the phone, so I can post them. Soon I'll upgrade my membership, think you get more uploads!!! I plan on lots of pictures.


I need to upgrade one of these days, lol. I am almost to my picture limit. lol.



RZZNSTR said:


> I just signed the agreement for a pup. I am very jazzed about it. Hopefully the pup I'm looking for will be in this upcoming litter. Woooo Hoooo!


How exciting!! GSD? or another? Can't wait to see pics of yours too!!


----------



## LaRen616

wyoung2153 said:


> Oh he is just gorgeous.. and yes I too am falling in loves with black.. I am thinking the next one we get will be black  I cannot WAIT to see pictures LaRen!


Blacks are the best! 

I will always have a black GSD in my life, they remind me of wolves. :wub:


----------



## martemchik

My puppy will be born in the next few days! Yay! How exciting!


----------



## LaRen616

martemchik said:


> My puppy will be born in the next few days! Yay! How exciting!




Congrats on your puppy, I hope it can live up to your expectations.


----------



## martemchik

martemchik said:


> I wasn't planning on it but I think I'll be getting a male puppy out of Carma vom Oz Haus and whatever male Alexis decides to breed her to. So far I like all of the possible studs she's mentioned, so I'm pretty excited.



January 28, 2015.


----------



## zudnic

Two weeks can't come fast enough!!! I want the puppy home now. 

Its weird getting a puppy from someone I don't know well. My last actual puppy was via a breeder I was friends with. We hung frequently before the pups where even bred. So once they selected my puppy, I could visit her everyday, until she came home. My last breeder dog was 10months when I got him. Also knew the breeder from shows, etc. before I got him. So could pester her more! She even invited me to go with her to a sieger show in California. Share driving down. Used to being friends with the breeder! 

This time, not sure if it would be a hassle to visit them again. Did send an email asking how the pups and him are doing. Want to be enthused but not over bearing!


----------



## Blvk88

What breed? German Shepherd (Sable)

Male or female? Male

Name? Haven't decided. I think I'll know when I see the pup. Was thinking Bear, Colt, Dagger, Aries or Ghost (A nod to Game of Thrones)

We're set to get our little boy on June 28th. The anticipation is killing me!!


----------



## Darthvader

My puppy (GSD ) was born on May 31 2015 I'll be picking him up in August.


----------



## Persinette

I wish!! 2016 at the start of the summer, so essentially, one year from now! That's when I'll be getting my pup. Planning on putting down a deposit soon.


----------



## zudnic

Well now its 3 1/2 days till puppy arrives. Settled on Max as the name. The days are not going fast enough. I want him now!


----------



## Persinette

zudnic said:


> Well now its 3 1/2 days till puppy arrives. Settled on Max as the name. The days are not going fast enough. I want him now!


Exciting! Be sure to last pictures! Are you going to see the movie Max when it comes out? We need more GSD movies!


----------



## RZZNSTR

How exciting!! GSD? or another? Can't wait to see pics of yours too!![/QUOTE]

Yes, I have been on a search for about a year. I have spoken with a lot of good people and breeders and this one is working out. It will be my first sable and I'm really jazzed about him coming home. He coming from Canada so he's in for a bit of a plane ride...


----------



## zudnic

Planning lots of pictures. I took lots of pictures of my girls 15 years ago. Even used my 35mm film camera. Costco when they developed film could also put them on a disc. Then they stopped doing film. Even though I have a digital camera, didn't take as many pictures. With the boys I only have a handful of pictures. Now they are gone and I regret not getting more pictures. This time I'll try to get pictures daily.  

One more day of being dog-less. Have a few little things to do before the little one can come home. Need a few more puppy toys. He gets a brand new crate today.

I'll probably see the movie. Looks interesting. The local theater has half priced movies on Tuesdays. They have adult only screenings, have to be 19 to get in. They serve beer, wine and mixed drinks. Its a good night out. Its like going to a good bar and seeing a movie in comfort. Usually go every Tuesday as a night out.


----------



## zudnic

Got a great email today. Its subject was could I pick him up today? So I'm going to pick him up at around 1:30 this afternoon. 

Guess they have a lot people for tomorrow and not enough time.


----------



## wick

zudnic said:


> Got a great email today. Its subject was could I pick him up today? So I'm going to pick him up at around 1:30 this afternoon.
> 
> Guess they have a lot people for tomorrow and not enough time.


This is awesome! How exciting !!!! Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Shade

zudnic said:


> Got a great email today. Its subject was could I pick him up today? So I'm going to pick him up at around 1:30 this afternoon.
> 
> Guess they have a lot people for tomorrow and not enough time.


Awesome!! Lots of photos please


----------



## zudnic

All picked up. He was good in the car. A little whining when he realized he was leaving his home. I let him explore the front yard, when he got to his new home. Waited for him to do his business before letting him into the house. Start the potty training right off the bat, makes life easier. He's now sleeping. Second he is up, he'll be taken outside again. I'll be snapping pictures then.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very cool!


----------



## Kaseylauren93

I recently adopted a shepherd mix at my local shelter, 
he is about 3 months old now with two blue eyes. 
His name is Jaeger ?


----------



## zudnic

Kaseylauren93 said:


> I recently adopted a shepherd mix at my local shelter,
> he is about 3 months old now with two blue eyes.
> His name is Jaeger ?


Cute..... 

Got mine following me around. I smoke both real cigarettes and electric. I don't smoke in the house. So he follows me out every hour... Let him play a bit, does his business. Works well


----------



## Kaseylauren93

Here's a better picture of him, he would not sit still for a face picture soo I gently persuaded him lol he's already bigger than he was the day I brought him home, I used to be able to pick him up/carry him with one arm but now it takes to just to hold him up, there's no telling how big he will get due to not knowing what he might be mixed with but I couldn't walk away from those gorgeous eyes  Jaeger is also known as little fat fat haha he loves to eat.


----------



## Kaseylauren93

zudnic said:


> Kaseylauren93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently adopted a shepherd mix at my local shelter,
> he is about 3 months old now with two blue eyes.
> His name is Jaeger ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cute.....
> 
> Got mine following me around. I smoke both real cigarettes and electric. I don't smoke in the house. So he follows me out every hour... Let him play a bit, does his business. Works well
Click to expand...

I'm new to this whole forum thing.. it might take me a while to figure it out but my boyfriend smokes cigarettes and vapes.. it's rediculous lol he spends at least $100 a month on mods and stuff just to roll clouds as they say... I find it silly... but I hate the smell of cigarettes even though I've lived with smokers my whole life.


----------



## zudnic

Got to resize pictures...... Its kind of cute his right ear is up, his other ear is still floppy.


----------



## Kaseylauren93

How cute!!!
Jaeger ears are funny to watch they change daily.. some days one will be up and the other half up, others they lay side ways.. then there's days where they are both half up, all through out the day they will stand and fall multiple times though. It's soo cute to watch his expressions 
This is my favorite way they lay or when one is up and the other is laid over the top of his head lol


----------



## Treadwell

I am! I'll be getting a pup in December (basically a graduation present to myself...), and I am so excited! Haven't solidified on a breeder yet, but thanks to this forum, I have some ideas. He's already got some toys and such, though (I couldn't resist).
Still so many things to do!


----------



## zudnic

Electric cigarettes have me down to a pack per month of regular cigarettes. Cost me maybe $50 in 4 months............... 

Now contemplating bringing him upstairs for tonight or keep him downstairs. Either way I'll be sleeping with next to his crate.


----------



## wick

RZZNSTR said:


> I just signed the agreement for a pup. I am very jazzed about it. Hopefully the pup I'm looking for will be in this upcoming litter. Woooo Hoooo!


This is so exciting!! I am Really happy for you  although it must be so hard waiting!


----------



## RZZNSTR

wick said:


> This is so exciting!! I am Really happy for you  although it must be so hard waiting!


Thank you very much! Yes, the anticipation is pretty thick at the moment. Lot's of changes happening and the pup is a big player in that. We're quite excited about a new pup. I haven't had a pup in years we lost my last GSD to lymphoma a few years ago. Gotta get back in to "Handler" mode!


----------



## zudnic

First 24hrs, interesting. He was a little lethargic this morning, some diarrhea, a little vomiting. Chalked it up to the deworming meds, he took yesterday. Mixed with being in new surroundings. But by the afternoon he was an active little bugger. We started the leash today, getting him used to it. He has also learned to sit. Working on learning his new name. But he does come if you get his attention first. All in all a good day.


----------



## tottie86

me me me!!! decided this morning.  waiting on the paperwork as we speak.

Another black shepherd, this time a girl.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge

Labradoodle or 
Belgian Malinois


female


----------



## Jmhughes1

I am and can't wait to pick her up. She is 7 weeks and we get her next weekend. She is full GSD and looks to have beautiful color.


----------



## Darthvader

I picked up my puppy on the 18th and boy does he have a lot of personality.


----------



## wyoung2153

Exciting  Darth.. you must share pictures!


----------



## Darthvader

wyoung2153 said:


> Exciting  Darth.. you must share pictures!


Thanks I'll try to post some pictures asap.


----------



## JJ_MT

Got confirmation today that we will getting an Alta-Tollhaus female in Oct/Nov. Can't wait!!!


----------



## wyoung2153

Exciting JJ!!


----------



## gtaroger

I hope to get a pup this spring. Roger


----------



## carmanj

*puppy*

thinking about getting another puppy. I have a jealous in house 4 year old spoiled GS girl. Gets along with dogs at dog park, but gets jealous if cats sit on me on the couch... Can she ever love a puppy??? Heard great things about this breeder.. anyone know??? gildafk9 out in Wisconsin.


----------



## zudnic

I've been very bad about getting pictures. Only taken a few since I got him.


----------



## Toledo

Ill be getting mine in about 8 weeks the litter was just born 3 days ago!


----------



## zudnic

Wow its been 2 months since I picked up Max. First day pic and today pic! Big difference!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Good looking pup!


----------



## HodaEzz

*This is Achilles, I pick him up this month.*








Love that little guy :wub:


----------



## Rolisaac

We pick up our puppy on the 17th! We were able to visit the litter this past weekend and the breeder sent us a video of the whole litter playing outside  I think I've watched it a dozen times.


----------



## RZZNSTR

My boy was just born on September 27. I'm very jazzed about this!


----------



## Coleen

I am! First one! A GSD female, born Sept 17, 2015! Will be bringing her home around Nov 12. She's all black, her name is Tasha!  uppy:


----------



## anurag3482

We got one on memorial day.


----------



## Rolisaac

13 and 1/2 hours until we pick up our pup!


----------



## onyx'girl

I got a pup early in the year, which keeps me from getting a pup from this supermoon litter that Karlo sired. I just can't do it, due to timing, but am really enjoying the daily pupdates. I was going to get a pup, up until last week, after much thought and discussion with the family, decided that three intact males is not what the pack will be..(there was only one female in this litter and she is spoken for). I know I'll regret it, but it is best for all concerned.
https://www.facebook.com/Supreme-Motion-140650772944541/


----------

